# Shuswap Regal Villas?



## barto (Feb 3, 2006)

Thinking of trying a week there in June but can't find any TUG reviews on it.  Supposedly taken over by the timeshare owners & doing some updates to it - anyone got any recent info on this place?  thanks.

Bart


----------

